# REPORT? Mo Pete + #7 to Portland for #3



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Is babs after Chris Paul? Why was this trade scenario posted on draft express?

POLL 
What should Portland do with their pick?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trade to Charlotte for #5+future first
(33.33%) 
Trade to Toronto for #7+Mo Pete
(25%) 
Trade to Los Angeles Lakers for ???
(11.67%) 
Draft Chris Paul
(10%) 
Draft Gerald Green
(20%) 
60 votes


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2005

Gives us some interesting options at 3 (D-Will, Paul, Green).


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Of those choice's if I'm Portland I'd rather go for # 5 and a future Charlotte pick than Mo pete and # 7. HOWEVER, #5 and a future first is an extremely high price to pay for number three, esp. considering that Charlote's pick next year (or whenever) is gonna be high. 

If I'm Portland I want Green to develop alongside Telfair.


Edit: as to the topic in question, If I'm TO then I'd do the trade in second, taking Paul or on the very small chance that Marvin Williams falls, take him.

Then you can still take a wing at 17, to make up for Mo Pete's loss.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

That trade will never happen.. but if it did I would love it !!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

doooo eeeeettt


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I would do it just to free up the 5 million aspect.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

man, i love chris... but i wouldn't do this trade. i might be in the minority but i think mo peterson is so underrated around here (and elsewhere) it's not even funny.

i mean, he might not be "underrated" per se, he might actually be valued accordingly at the moment, but i have little to no doubt that he'd be considered far more valuable if he were playing in another city. not with _any_ other franchise, at least not necessarily, but he'd certainly be seen in a more favorable light if he were a trail blazer (imo).

the point is that i think morris peterson is a very important asset on our current team. i like his youth, i like his energy, i even like how he plans to play @ nasharama, i *love* his contract- he's just top notch in my book. i don't know if i'd be willing to part with him in order to move up 4 spots in the draft- yeah, it might be the difference between chris paul and martell webster, but it might not. 

and even if it is, it still might not be worth it...

i don't think it would be worth it.

peace


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

I like this trade, whether it be for Paul or Green.

With Paul, we would get a possible future all-star point guard, and a good youngster to feed the ball to Bosh. We could take a post player at 16, and have a good young core of BIGS.

In Green, we get the second coming of T-Mac supposedly, and we could still take Ukic or maybe Jack (if hes still in) at 16 to fill the 1 spot.

Mo-Pete really never lived up to his potential, and has always been inconsistent. I don't see him getting much better, as he has pretty much plateu'd (I might be surprised next season, tho). If I'm babs, then I jump on this trade.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I would do it just to free up the 5 million aspect.


Plus a roster spot which could be given to Warrik if taken 16th


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I would do it and take Green


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Hello Gerald Green

I won't be pissed if we get Paul would be sweet to have a PG that can put up great numbers like 20 PPG 7 APG type stuff.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

ballocks said:


> man, i love chris... but i wouldn't do this trade. i might be in the minority but i think mo peterson is so underrated around here (and elsewhere) it's not even funny.
> 
> i mean, he might not be "underrated" per se, he might actually be valued accordingly at the moment, but i have little to no doubt that he'd be considered far more valuable if he were playing in another city. not with _any_ other franchise, at least not necessarily, but he'd certainly be seen in a more favorable light if he were a trail blazer (imo).
> 
> ...



If he played the same on the road as he does at home I'd be with you.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

draftexpress gets its pulse from realgm. the raptors board there has a fair-sized move-up-for-paul bandwagon. anyway... i'm more concerned with giving up the 7th than mo. yes, he finished the season playing really well. but this is, remember, the same guy we were considering to let walk rather than match his offer sheet. mo and green/granger/korolev/bynum --plus we'd have to take on a bad deal. ...yeah, i think i'd do it. rather would do a mo, rafer, eric, ending contracts--basically all our non-bosh, non-pick asssets for their anderson/patterson/ratliff/unwanted contracts and the pick. ...i know...that'd never happen...i recognize how bosh and paul could be the backbone for a decade+...i'm just greedy and want us to have lots of young talent to watch grow. 

blah...blah...blah...if you think bosh and paul --CP32CB4 will be an acronym we'll hear forever, coined right here, quick, someone get that url-- anyway...if you think paul and bosh are the right fit, you do it. new era. go.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Moving Mopete makes Rose play more minutes at SG, opening SF time for Eric Williams.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

One thing, this trade actually makes sense for both teams.

TO has a glut at wing, especially if A-Dub comes back, he could play a lot of minutes alongside Rafer.

Portland is dedicated to Telfair, and Paul went so far as to say that Portland would have to trade Telfair if they drafted him!

Portland needs a 2 and a 3. The trade gets them MoPete, and lets them draft either Granger or Graham. I don't think they're comfortable with two teenagers at once. (Telfair-Green backcourt?)

I think I would do this trade if I was the Babs, and I would do it if I was running Portland.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I am not a big MoP fan. His inconsistant play is sooooo frustrating.

But I really think the Raps NEED to keep him. He is such a hard worker, so durable, so coachable that I think he and Bosh and Alvin and Bonner are the perfect core to bring in young talent around. They are good people that will set great examples for our draft picks and increase the chances of them becoming solid pros.

The trade is tempting. I could see us getting the 3 pick and then swapping down to the 5 pick and getting our own future first rounder back from CHA. This would assure getting Green or Granger at 5 or even Deron Williams if the Hornets take Green or somebody trades down to get him.

But this is an old rumour that has faded away. Probably not alive now with the Lakers and Orlando and Utah all rumoured to be moving up.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

this aint gonna happen book it


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Peterson is garbage, why would Portland do this? To have another SF? Please, this is a Toronto wet dream.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

spuriousjones said:


> draftexpress gets its pulse from realgm. the raptors board there has a fair-sized move-up-for-paul bandwagon. anyway... i'm more concerned with giving up the 7th than mo. yes, he finished the season playing really well. but this is, remember, the same guy we were considering to let walk rather than match his offer sheet. mo and green/granger/korolev/bynum --plus we'd have to take on a bad deal. ...yeah, i think i'd do it. rather would do a mo, rafer, eric, ending contracts--basically all our non-bosh, non-pick asssets for their anderson/patterson/ratliff/unwanted contracts and the pick. ...i know...that'd never happen...i recognize how bosh and paul could be the backbone for a decade+...i'm just greedy and want us to have lots of young talent to watch grow.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ratliff at C would instantly make us a above 500 team the man may be undersized but he can play C preatty good, all those close losses where we could'nt secure that rebound Ratliff is that guy that will.
> ...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

This seems far fetched, but you never know

If Portland can't get a deal done with Charlotte (which I think they will), Toronto might be their next opportunity for a trade, Utah will also be an option.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *TheATLien !*
> 
> Peterson is garbage, why would Portland do this? To have another SF? Please, this is a Toronto wet dream.


While Mo isn't my favourite player (flashes of potential, puncuated by madening inconsistancy), he is a kind of player that Portland is devoid of.

He does play a lot of SG, as well as SF, and is at least a half decent wing to have on your team. He is a good defender, and improving slasher and finisher at the rim. Obviously his bread and butter is the three pointer, but he has learned to mix up his game with maturity

While Mo would be an upgrade over Derek Anderson, I don't see why Portland would want our #7 pick, it doesn't make sense unless they are high on players that are available at that range???

If I were Portlands' GM and this was the only trade offer on the table, I would pass, take Green at #3 and be very happy


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

Everyone talks about Mo Pete's potential. In my mind he has overachieved. Lets remember this guy was a 21st (or was it 27th) pick in the draft. Very average athleticism. And, the guy came out as a senior (i think).

He is what he is -- a 15ppg scorer who plays great defense and is one of our best ambassadors. And, he's paid fairly.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

cram said:


> Everyone talks about Mo Pete's potential. In my mind he has overachieved. Lets remember this guy was a 21st (or was it 27th) pick in the draft. Very average athleticism. And, the guy came out as a senior (i think).
> 
> He is what he is -- a 15ppg scorer who plays great defense and is one of our best ambassadors. And, he's paid fairly.


I thought he had relized his potential until the final quarter of the season something happened... it had to do with the fact the no one on his team was giving him touches on offense and he was very public about his displeasure... since then it is like he jumped in the gym and played the best ball of his career.

the lingering question is how much of that mo pete will be there vs. the very complacent and inconsistent Mo Pete we have seen throughout his career? I for do not know - he is the toughest raptor to get a finger on.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't like this trade. I'm a big fan of Mo Pete, and I'm hoping he can stay for years to come. He didn't have a terrific season by any means, but he certainly had his moments. He definately played better in the last month of the season, and hopefully that's a sign of things to come.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

charlz said:


> Is babs after Chris Paul? Why was this trade scenario posted on draft express?
> 60 votes


here it is again...


> Toronto has reportedly offered its lottery pick (seventh) and shooting guard Morris Peterson. The acquisition of Peterson would address a Blazers weakness and the seventh pick would likely still allow them to select the player they want. Getting the third pick would give the Raptors an opportunity to draft a center (Arizona's Channing Frye or prep star Andrew Bynum) or one of those point guards.
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or.../sports/111969389122800.xml&coll=7&thispage=2


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Why would we trade up to draft Bynum or Frye, they will both be available at 7. If we trade up to 3 its obviously for Chris Paul.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

MentalPowerHouse said:


> Why would we trade up to draft Bynum or Frye, they will both be available at 7. If we trade up to 3 its obviously for Chris Paul.


yes I agree it is Paul or Deron.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

What about trading MoPete for Telfair? Portland can keep 3 and draft Paul or Deron, and we keep the 7.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Rob also poured cold water on this. While he has spoken to PDX, Mo he said specifically, has not been part of the discussions.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Rob also poured cold water on this. While he has spoken to PDX, Mo he said specifically, has not been part of the discussions.


yes on the swirsky show he specifically name Mo Pete as not being ever offered in talks with Portland.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Babcock said this rumour is ridiculous and he has never even talked to Portland yet. He could be lying.. but i don't think he was. 

I'd do the deal in a second though.


----------

